# mites and fruit flies



## rrcoolj (Jul 28, 2008)

How do you guys keep mites out of your fruit fly culture? I would use mite paper but I can't find it anywhere. I was thinking of using this...










If I use this how would I apply it to the culture?

And how many cultures would I need to keep healthy two D. azureus using D. melanogaster?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm not sure if that spray will work or not. I think it's more aimed at reptile mites??

But I do know that at least 1 of our friendly sponsors has mite paper available for purchase :wink: 

http://www.shop.jl-exotics.com/product.sc?categoryId=5&productId=39


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you so much! This is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

lol..i got some mite paper from you too....or some spray to wipe down some shelves from joshsfrogs another great sponsor works too...i also spray some paper towels and let dry a litlle and line the shelves with it.when making the cultures....i either place the fresh cups on mite paper or wipe down my counter top with the spray. i don't think the spray you have pictured is what you need, but i dont know the ingredients either. I'm still testing both mite solutions and haven't seen much of a difference. the fact of the matter is, you want your ff cups to not touch, be on some sort of mite paper...away from vents, and older cultures are just a fact that they will get mites eventually...they are everywhere. so keep the older cultures away from your fresh cultures as well. jusy my 2 cents :wink:  kristy

oh and jl-exotics...thanks for he extras you included in the box on my last shipment :wink: he included some ff media free of charge when i bought some film canisters and mite paper. :wink:


----------



## Leucs2008 (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes, Jeremy is awesome!!   I wouldn't try that spray just go with the paper.


----------

